# Would like some feedback on my new mare?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very upright shoulder
Sufficient depth through the girth
Neck is set high
Hard to say about the front legs. The left looks ok but the right appears to be buck-kneed... not sure if it is just the photos, though
Back is a tad long and somewhat swayed in appearance
Steep slope to the croup but well built hindquarters
Back legs are spaced quite far apart and possibly a bit posty but look good otherwise


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse as a unit is really really nice. She looks like the classic racing quarterhorse. She does not look all halter type to me at all. Look at the butt on her.. 

Her should may be a bit upright but she has an excellent angle at the point of shoulder. She is a bit straight thru the hocks.. but really I am not going to pick this very nice looking horse apart. 

How old is she? Would love to know more.. like her sire and dam and her breeding.


----------



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Elana said:


> This horse as a unit is really really nice. She looks like the classic racing quarterhorse. She does not look all halter type to me at all. Look at the butt on her..
> 
> Her should may be a bit upright but she has an excellent angle at the point of shoulder. She is a bit straight thru the hocks.. but really I am not going to pick this very nice looking horse apart.
> 
> How old is she? Would love to know more.. like her sire and dam and her breeding.


Thank you! She was foaled in '04. I do not have her papers, and have no information on her sire or dam. She isn't listed on All Breed Pedigree and I'm not an AQHA member so I can't look up her pedigree. However her registered name is Shez Justa Princess. The previous owner is in the process of locating her papers but she did tell me she was Impressive bred.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

holy cow.. her butt muscles..0_0


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If she is Impressive bred, get her tested for HYPP.


----------



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Elana said:


> If she is Impressive bred, get her tested for HYPP.


Her previous owner said she tested negative but I'm gonna get my vet to test her so I'll know for sure.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I just found something.. horse with the same name.. Reserve Cross Rail Hunter:

Lehigh Riding Club Spring-Summer Horse Show SeriesCrossrail HunterRes.Brianna HarrisonShez Justa Princess
Under 2007 High Score awards. No idea if this is the same horse?

Untitled Document


----------



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Elana said:


> I just found something.. horse with the same name.. Reserve Cross Rail Hunter:
> 
> Lehigh Riding Club Spring-Summer Horse Show SeriesCrossrail HunterRes.Brianna HarrisonShez Justa Princess
> Under 2007 High Score awards. No idea if this is the same horse?
> ...


That's odd. I don't think thats her but it could be, the guy who owned her before me got her when she was 4 so that would've been in 2008. He didn't ride her and said she wasn't broke to ride, but I've been on her twice already.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Got her pedigree from AQHA & I just added her to All breed
from that looks like she would be hypp N/N

Shez Justa Princess Quarter Horse


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome butt!! Haha you all must think I have something about butts.....with QHs for me, it's all about the engine!!!


----------



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Got her pedigree from AQHA & I just added her to All breed
> from that looks like she would be hypp N/N
> 
> Shez Justa Princess Quarter Horse


Oh my! Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Awesome butt!! Haha you all must think I have something about butts.....with QHs for me, it's all about the engine!!!


Haha she does have a nice rear end! So far she doesn't have a name and someone on her naming thread suggested I call her Dually because how big her butt is. She still remains nameless.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked at her pedigree and she goes back to some nice NOT Impressive stuff. FWIW I owned a Johnny Dial Grand daughter by a AAA stallion.. and holy smokes was she a good horse or what. Did barrels and also some heading/heeling (after I sold her.. all my life I laid foundations on horses it seems LOL). You also have some WP in there going back to The Investor. 

The newer horses I am not so familiar with.. but I can say that I really like HER. She looks a lot like Orin Mixer's Ideal QH (except for the upright shoulder). 

This is a horse with large potential from the looks of her. Do you have a trainer and do you have a plan for her? She really looks like she is worth the time and money all that takes. Heckuva nice horse.


----------



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Elana said:


> I looked at her pedigree and she goes back to some nice NOT Impressive stuff. FWIW I owned a Johnny Dial Grand daughter by a AAA stallion.. and holy smokes was she a good horse or what. Did barrels and also some heading/heeling (after I sold her.. all my life I laid foundations on horses it seems LOL). You also have some WP in there going back to The Investor.
> 
> The newer horses I am not so familiar with.. but I can say that I really like HER. She looks a lot like Orin Mixer's Ideal QH (except for the upright shoulder).
> 
> This is a horse with large potential from the looks of her. Do you have a trainer and do you have a plan for her? She really looks like she is worth the time and money all that takes. Heckuva nice horse.


Thank you! I work at a cutting horse barn for a trainer and will be taking her there next week, so he can work with her and help me with her. I'm seriously hoping she will make a good barrel horse, since that's what I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If she does not work out for you, let me know.. I will come on down and ride her home here to NY....


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

Holy cow.....got Impressive all over that pedigree. What I want to know is why her back appears so weak...she is only 8 right? Has she been bred? I do love her hiney.....like me those big bottomed mares


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

She is right purty for a QH, lol. I live in Texas..why don't I like QH'S? I like her chest and neck set very much. Even has a decent head.. reminds a little of the Paint -Yellow Mount. Maybe its the pose. Nice catch!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

nothing weak about this mares back, i think people are just thrown by the big withers on a QH which are nomral on a TB. back and loins look tight and super strong. this mare is gorgeous and looks as agile as a cat. i love her!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Got her pedigree from AQHA & I just added her to All breed
> from that looks like she would be hypp N/N
> 
> Shez Justa Princess Quarter Horse


That was nice of you to do that for her . Lots of impressive in her definitely would get the HYPP test if you can't look up their HYPP status online. Also she looks like she will make a nice barrel horse. She is built fairly similar to my friends 1D barrel mare


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well she shouldn't be in danger of HYPP. Western Cabernet is HYPP N/N. and on the dams side Intimidating Lee is HYPP N/N. Here's a link to her stud.

Western Cabernet


----------



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

KountryPrincess- she is only eight and as far as I know hasn't been bred, the previous owner didn't mention it and I didn't think to ask. 

Chopsticks- thank you so much! 

Peppy- thank you, I really hope she does.

Thank you everyone for the great feedback. I know absolutely nothing about horse conformation.. Could y'all explain what you mean when you say her shoulder is upright?
I can honestly say I feel super lucky to have gotten this horse. I went to look at her on a whim, without even seeing a picture and knowing she had never been broke. When I saw her something just told me to take her home. I hate to say this because I'm betraying my gelding, but she is the sweetest most gentle mannered horse I've ever been around, forget what she looks like although thats a big bonus! I can't wait to get her to the trainers next week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

